# Stiletto disappointment. :(



## EDCivilian (Mar 26, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've got a handle for ya...
> 
> 
> View attachment 100265


Oh my! That made my chest hurt lol. 

I can't justify the $200 Titanium hammer because I'm not a full time framer.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've got a handle for ya...
> 
> :
> 
> ...


JR.... Was that the Steal head hammer that was on here the other day and Stiletto said they got some bad steal..... or was that the titanium which I've got:rolleyes...:sad:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JR.... Was that the Steal head hammer that was on here the other day and Stiletto said they got some bad steal..... or was that the titanium which I've got:rolleyes...:sad:


That's the steel.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

EDCivilian said:


> Oh my! That made my chest hurt lol.
> 
> I can't justify the $200 Titanium hammer because I'm not a full time framer.


Ed..... I'm not a framer either..... and I would not have spent 120 for a hammer when I have a dozen other ones kicking around...(the 14 was given to me....)

....but if you've got to carry a hammer on your belt for varied work.... all day long, banging on your hip, the titanium is a pleasure..... and while you can easily drive 16's when you need to, you can use it comfortably for light work.....

...I would have gotten one a long time ago.....


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Been using my $14 Tekton 24oz hickory framer for almost 2 years now, no handle problems and I pull nails with it. I prefer it over my boss's 14 oz titanium framer...but that's just me....


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

When I bought my 14 oz they were still less than $100. Think i paid $80


----------



## EDCivilian (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> When I bought my 14 oz they were still less than $100. Think i paid $80


I paid $80 for it as well. $84 with overnight delivery. 

I sent the broken one out today, new one will be here tomorrow. 

If it does it again, I may just return it for a refund & find a different hammer. The handle should be strong enough to pull a nail that I started by hammering it out then pulled. The nail was barely holding when it snapped. 

Anyone know of a wonderful handle replacement if it does break?

I know some said the Vaughn handle. 

What about fiber glass?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tyb525 said:


> Been using my $14 Tekton 24oz hickory framer for almost 2 years now, no handle problems and I pull nails with it. I prefer it over my boss's 14 oz titanium framer...but that's just me....


Didn't know they made a 14oz framer??:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dig the Tibone :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I dig the Tibone :thumbsup:


I've been bangin with my Tibone lately too:thumbsup:


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> When I bought my 14 oz they were still less than $100. Think i paid $80


I paid $60 for my first one. First tool I bought back in the day. Lent it to some fool and he moved to ny. I've got a smooth and a waffle now. Never use the waffle though.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Didn't know they made a 14oz framer??:blink:


Aren't they all 14? I remember the dude laughing when I got the first one thinking it'd take me a half a dozen swings to drive a nail. I laughed at him. Still just one to start and one to drive. All about "bat speed".

I knew it was ok to buy when the guy I was framing with showed up with one. He was one of those super macho framer dudes, or whatever. He just wanted his elbow to hold up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

In my opinion only the 15oz Tibone is the framer but that by old school standers. The one on the right with longer handle.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> In my opinion only the 15oz Tibone is the framer but that by old school standers.


I'll take your word for it. I haven't framed a house in years. And the last few we used guns. I got pretty fast at hand driving but I was faster with a gun. Hammer was for misfires and some pickup.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> In my opinion only the 15oz Tibone is the framer but that by old school standers. The one on the right with longer handle.


Wow. That's purdy !


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

EDCivilian said:


> Well, I bunkered down & purchased a stiletto 14oz Titanium wooden handle hammer. Ordered it from amazon with overnight shipping so I could use it today for a big addition project.
> 
> Starting & driving nails like a champ. Took down a temp wall, clearing nails just straight back & the handle snapped right at the head! Ugh, so disappointed! Bought a brand new stiletto & now I can't use it.
> 
> ...


Maybe they should start sending them out with picture-book instructions. 
That way, even a newb can learn how to properly use a wood handled hammer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Maybe they should start sending them out with picture-book instructions.
> That way, even a newb can learn how to properly use a wood handled hammer.


In his defense the 14 oz stiletto handle by design is really weak and I'd never recommend it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Maybe they should start sending them out with picture-book instructions.
> That way, even a newb can learn how to properly use a wood handled hammer.





Inner10 said:


> *In his defense the 14 oz stiletto handle by design is really weak and I'd never recommend it*.


INNER^^^^^^Agree/good to know. Thank you

(I'm no newb, and for forty+ years, I thought that thing on the other end of the handle, accross from the part you hit a nail with, whatta ya call that thing something like my Uncle Claude, was for pulling nails.... wonder what it's for.... anybody know????)


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

It's for smashing concrete boogers from around hold-down bolts and breaking the bands on a bundle of 2x4s.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

steex said:


> It's for smashing concrete boogers from around hold-down bolts and breaking the bands on a bundle of 2x4s.


And if you're really a steady an accurate professional, who has read the instructions thoroughly, you can pop the top off a beer bottle


----------

